# VBS und IF-End If



## sheen (26. Mai 2006)

Das ist ein Teil eines Codes, der dazu dient das ERgebniss einer InuputBox auszuwerten und dann entsprechend reagieren. Zulässige Antworten sind 1,2 oder 3. Sobald etwas anderes kommt sollte die InputBox wieder kommen und ihm sagen, dass er es nocheinmal probieren soll.

Ich bekomme mit dieser "Lösung" immer einen Fehler, und zwar egal wieviele End If ich vor der MsgBox am Schluss hinschreibe, kommt die Meldung: Fehler: 'End' erwartet

Weiss jemand an was das liegt? oder eine andere Lösung für das Problem? 

vformat=InputBox("Wählen sie  das gewünschte Format:" &Chr(13) &"1 für Mp3" &Chr(13) &"2 für Mp2" &Chr(13) &"3 für Wave")

If vformat =1 Then
	Call dMC.GoConversion("Mp3 (Blade)", True, False, False, False)
Else If vformat =2 Then
	Call dMC.GoConversion("Mp2", True, False, False, False)
Else If vformat =3 Then
	Call dMC.GoConversion("Wave", True, False, False, False)
Else
	vformat=InputBox("1. Falsche Eingabe, nocheinmal wählen:" &Chr(13) &"1 für Mp3" &Chr(13) &"2 für Mp2" &Chr(13) &"3 für Wave")
	If vformat =1 Then
		Call dMC.GoConversion("Mp3 (Blade)", True, False, False, False)
	Else If vformat =2 Then
		Call dMC.GoConversion("Mp2", True, False, False, False)
	Else If vformat =3 Then
		Call dMC.GoConversion("Wave", True, False, False, False)
	Else
             	vformat=InputBox("2. Falsche Eingabe, nocheinmal wählen:" &Chr(13) &"1 für Mp3" &Chr(13) &"2 für Mp2" &Chr(13) &"3 für Wave")
		If vformat =1 Then
			Call dMC.GoConversion("Mp3 (Blade)", True, False, False, False)
		Else If vformat =2 Then
			Call dMC.GoConversion("Mp2", True, False, False, False)
		Else If vformat =3 Then
			Call dMC.GoConversion("Wave", True, False, False, False)
		Else
                 msgbox "3. Falsche Eingabe, Script wird beendet!"
                 wscript.quit

msgbox "Konvertierung Abgeschlossen"


----------



## Visual Basic (26. Mai 2006)

hi, ich weiß nich genau was vbs ist, ich kann nur ein kleines bisschen vb 6   un da säh das dann so aus:



> If vformat =1 Then
> Call dMC.GoConversion("Mp3 (Blade)", True, False, False, False)
> ElseIf vformat =2 Then
> Call dMC.GoConversion("Mp2", True, False, False, False)
> ...



ich weiß jetzt nicht ob dir das hilft, weil ich auch nicht weiß was vbs is  -.-'

Edit: Achso . . vb script?  dadrüber weiß ich gar nichts  ^^'


----------



## sheen (26. Mai 2006)

danke für die Antwort...Aber leider gehts so auch nicht! imemr noch der gleiche fehler mit dem End if


----------

